# Rabbit weekend



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I am taking my wife out on fri to kill some bunnies and then I am going with agroup of guys on sat 6 of us three dogs and four spots that are supposed to be loaded with bunnies. i will post how we do and if i remember i will get some pics.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Geez, that sounds like Heaven. I remember the good old days of hunting rabbits with a beagle running. We used to do that in PA in the 80's and 90's. Now the rabbits in that area are gone and we don't have dogs anymore. hope you do well and post some pics.
ski


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Old timers used to say that rabbits had a ten year cycle. I have found it to be true. The cycle seems to be just past its peak right now.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

with the cold temps they should be holding tight I am so ready think i am more excited for this than i was deer opener, i have noticed some of my regular spots haven't been as good the last couple years as they used to be so i have been looking for some new spots and trying to leave the usualls alone. got a few good prospects and we will have to see how it turns out


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

well we got 3 i got 2 and the wife got 1 not bad for just stomping brush. We went to one spot first thing and blanked then went to a new spot and had rabbits running every where not alot of shots though I missed one and the wife missed twice. I'm pretty happy because this is her first rabbit and her first kill witht the new gun! I bet we jumped ten totall. After we left there we went to another spot but the farmer had cleaned out his thicket so it was kind of a waste of time. Now I'm ready for the beagle music tommorow.

Here are a couple of pics.

 
the happy hunter!

 

 
and the total

will report how I do tommorow


----------



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Good Stuff....we were out today with our beagles. We ran around 9 rabbits in 5.5 hours, we only shot 2 tho. We had two runs over an hour. May go back out tomorrow afternoon. Let us know how you do


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Went out for a couple hrs. this morning young dog ran one at me just to come up empty would have been his first kill all in all we seen 4 rabbits, fingers were cold at first start then the sun warmed them up.....


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

we got 5 bunnys yesterday between three of us ran quite afew but not alot of good shots we also got two bonus squirrels so was a pretty good day sorry no pics


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

went 3 for 5 on bunnies today after just an hour of stomping brush with a buddy. not too bad


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Dad and I went 1 for 5 on rabbits on Saturday at a public hunting area. They all ran ahead of us, so we had no shots except at the one will killed. Nice to be out chasing em. Don't have a dog, so need more snow to make them hold tight to cover.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

last year we had a turkey day morning rabbit hunt- 6 of us and we ended up getting 4... I got 2 of them but I got bad poison ivy between all my fingers from cleaning the turds!!  so watch out guys! the stew was excellent though!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

fried is the way to go i have an uncle who gets it every time he cleans them has never happend to me though


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

Been doing pretty decent this year with the exception of a trip to Salt Fork that turned up 3 rabbits between 4 guys. Every other time out i've gotten 3, was happy with the 3 until I figured out it was a curse ...twice this year i've gotten 3 before noon and nothing the rest of the day.

Actually looking to maybe hook up with someone on rabbit hunting. I have no dogs but my buddy has 6 and they hunt. Email me at [email protected] if your interested on getting together on a hunt.


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

fishintechnician said:


> fried is the way to go i have an uncle who gets it every time he cleans them has never happend to me though


Rabbit kinda reminds me of city chicken. I clean it, cut it up and brine it for 2 days before cooking it...turns out great.

As far as the poinon ivy...never had it happen to me but my dad warned me about it years ago.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Never had poison ivy from cleaning rabbits, but then I usually don't hunt them unless there is snow on the ground since I don't have a dog. 

I usually cook my rabbit in the crock pot with cream of mushroom soup and veggies added. The meat falls off the bone, but is a little mushy.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Fishintechnician, Your a lucky man. A wife that likes to hunt AND WHATS BETTER,,,,She can shoot!!!!!!!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

hang_loose said:


> Fishintechnician, Your a lucky man. A wife that likes to hunt AND WHATS BETTER,,,,She can shoot!!!!!!!


depends on who you ask!!! She hunts and fishes and the only time I get bitched at for doing either is when I don't take her!! Haha no I consider my self very lucky to have found someone that shares my interests as well she actually surprises me on the shooting part she's really good andf has only been at it for a little over two years now. i know guys that have been hunting for along time and still have trouble shooting a bunnie.

I have to work today and tommorow then i am off for five days, I plan on goign ice fishign wed. morn then may go after rabbit in the eve or the other way around not sure yet. Then again christmas eve not sure if morn or eve. then i have sat and sun to do what ever hope the snow stay for a while


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

It probably wasnt poison ivy it was what they call rabbit rash. I get it too. the symptoms are like poison ivy but its they dander in the bunny fur


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Well change of plans gonna hit the ice hard wed and wait for the bunnies i will post if i get out


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

rabbit hunting is a lot of fun ! my dad used to raise beagles when i was a kid ! we always had at least 2 real good dogs every season ! now i hunt with a german wirehaired pointer who loves to chase rabbits as well as any bird i decide to go hunting for !


----------



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Was out Monday and killed 5, dogs ran about 8 tho. Went back out today and the dogs ran 5 and we only shot 1. wont be back out til saturday.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ran 28 and shot 9 on wednesday and went 4 for 6 on thursday. my dogs feet are banged up pretty bad from the ice so i wont be out till this weekend. if the dogs were running better on wednesday our kill count would have been up. the snow was too fluffy and not wet enough to hold much scent. could have used the sun some more


----------



## hulapopper87 (Sep 5, 2008)

Rabbit rash or poison ivy, whatever it is I just got over it. After a week and a trip to the doctors to get a shot. Second time I've gotten it. Hunted rabbits for 12 or so years and have gotten it twice in the last 3 years, never before. I don't recommend it. lol. Hasn't stopped me though. Went out Christmas eve morning and ended up with 7 between 3 of us. Probably kicked up over 15. Was a good day except for not being able to use my left hand for about a week.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

went out yesterday, only jumped one and no shot too cold i think, on the plus side I tracked over 15 phesants jumped two hens and got one caock bird I knew they were in there just didn't know there where that many i think i would have gotten more but they kept hitting snowmobile tracks and then you would lose the track hopefully next weekend


----------

